# Rudee 7/29 & stolen flounder



## eamakatu (May 2, 2004)

Fished rudee today 10am-12:30pm. landed 6 flounder, all undersized, using minnows.
One flounder was undersized, maybe 14". I didn't have my measuring tape with me, so some dude offered to measure it for me. I was curious to know the length before I threw it back, so I handed the fish to him. 
Next thing I see, this dude runs to his truck and speeds off with the fish!!!!
I guess that's one way to catch a flounder.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

haa haa... that's pretty funny but sad... how desperate can you get for a flounder?


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

rofl.... too funny!


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

For a 14" fish? What a loser! He might get a meal for 1 person if he double dips it in fry batter. That's a hungry fellow.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

lol Thats Dry fishing for ya


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Did'ja get a good look at the guy and his truck? Post it and we can all be on the look out for your flounder  . Seriously, Post it so we'll all be watching for that kind of BS. He needs to be caught and confronted.


----------



## Zombie (Jul 26, 2005)

CRAZY DUDE  Do you have a description of this wack job?


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

Dam fish nabbers yeah give a little info , altho I aint lettn nobody hold my fish


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

I'd check e-bay.
 
TC


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

TC said:


> I'd check e-bay.
> 
> TC



hahahahahha!!!!! 

No seriously, should we call the cops and have then put out a A.P.B?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2005)

Zombie said:


> CRAZY DUDE  Do you have a description of this wack job?



Also, give us a description of your stolen fish and we'll be on the look out for it too.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Have you got a ransom note yet lol


----------



## eamakatu (May 2, 2004)

*Trivia question*

Trivia question: If I report this dude to the fish cops...
a. Since he didn't actually catch the fish, is he guilty of keeping an undersized flounder? 
b. Since I caught the fish, was I responsible for not throwing it back and handing it to some stranger?
In this case of the stolen flounder, who would the fish cops ticket?????

Description of dude: not likely a P&S supporter (lets hope not  ), not likely to know how to catch, clean or cook flounder, and very likely to tangle his line around everyone else's. If you have seen this dude - approach with caution.

Note to Self: 
Bring measuring tape next time (and pepper spray).
haha


----------



## Ruedy (Oct 10, 2000)

eamakatu said:


> Trivia question: If I report this dude to the fish cops...
> a. Since he didn't actually catch the fish, is he guilty of keeping an undersized flounder?
> b. Since I caught the fish, was I responsible for not throwing it back and handing it to some stranger?
> In this case of the stolen flounder, who would the fish cops ticket?????
> ...


Hey Eamakatu,

You got a better sense of humor than I do (and you're prolly a nicer guy than me)......I got really pissed off when I read your story and it didn't even happen to me!...What a sorry SOB, Prick, MF'er that asshole was!

But, Eama, thanks for coolin' me off


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

Eamakatu, Most police would not give you a problem. Ussually the law states possesion of the under size fish is illegal. You did not have the intent to keep an undersize fish and you do not have it in your possession, so you would not be at fault. It almost sounds like you were robbed by tickery, so that makes you the victim.

That guy is just another thief and slob.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

You wouldn't be in trouble. But it would make for a good article in the paper!


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i'd think i'd be too busy laughin' at the guy to take down any information. that's one thing about fishing @ public places... you'll run in to some interesting characters.


----------



## eamakatu (May 2, 2004)

*desperate*

The whole thing doesn't make sense. Maybe the dude didn't have any money for a decent meal. In that case I'm sure we'd all help a stranger out. 
Or maybe he's been trying since April to catch a flounder and been totally skunked...that skunked feeling after a few months can drive even the best fishermen(like P&Sers) totally mad. I'll give him the benefit of the doubt, but if I see him doing it again, I'll be sure to treat him like a theif and give him an earful!


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

if you can afford to put gas in your vehicle now, i don't think you need to be stealing short fish to survive  i've seen guys throw smaller in the cooler, that's just friggin' ignorant. i'm a pretty nice guy, i don't care much for confrontation... but that gets me hot headed. i have no problem with reporting people if they know the rules and don't wanna play by them.


----------



## Leopard1138 (Jul 1, 2004)

People are unbelievable  they should have put an amber alert for the stolen fish lol


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

New Book - "Tale of the Flounder-Filcher"  

That totally blows... some dude steals your fish?

What a loser.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

i think i saw a truck speeding away down I-264 with a flounder duck taped to the passenger set.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Definately*



johnnyleo11 said:


> You wouldn't be in trouble. But it would make for a good article in the paper!



Definately deserves a call the the newspaper. Jay Leno would die to add this to his "Stupid Crimials" jokes.

But talk about being a Fish Hungry Bastard?, damn to steal a mans dink flounder, got to be pretty hard pressed.

I wonder, how long was he hanging out by you. Iguess if you do this every day, can eat (well an appetizer) for free.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

That is hilarious and sad at the same point. In Georgia, that would have been a legal fish by 2".

Next time you're in the local Wal-mart they might just have a "have you seen this missing flounder" poster.

Or maybe this should make for a great new TV show, "America's Least Wanted".


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

stealing a short flattie...sounds like he was on something and had the munchies...i gut hooked a short on harrisons and gave it to the folks next to me...thay ate it raw along with the rice they were cooking...sushi i guess...only gave it to them because it was already gone...had been throwing back shorts all day and they kept asking for them...i told them it was illegal to keep...they said not keep, eat now...they did...went to circles...no more gut hooked fish...


----------



## redsoxfan (Jun 21, 2005)

I wonder if that was the same fella that stole C-dog's tackle?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

One of the weirdest stories I've heard in a long time. I hope the authorities can help out.

<img src="http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=426">


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

*omg!!!!!!!!!*

OMG!!!!!! :--|  THIS WHOLE THING IS FUNNY WOW!!! Really put it in the paper, Jay leno would have a great time with it!!! Wow, by the way that guy was a little wierd, that why I allways have 2 knives on me, a fish knife and my pocket knife... you can runinto some wierd people fishin, inculding when your by your self about 2 miles down the beach... :--|


----------



## eamakatu (May 2, 2004)

*milk carton*

nice milk carton!!!!


----------

